# Tower vs Villa?



## Phyx (Apr 22, 2011)

I have kids some little ones and a teenager... I was debating what would be more suitable for us...

Let's face it high rise towers kick more ass than Chuck Norris... Win/win for us big kids but suitable for the brats? Although, having accommodations with a wicked round house kick may not be very twerp friendly... 

So help me decide... Forget those bratty kids and go the way of the warrior? KAPPOW!! Or listen to my inner dad and go for the not so Kung Fu savvy villa?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Went back and looked over a few of your posts. 

Schools here are very expensive. For high school, grades 10 - 12, you are looking at generally over 45,000$ That is lower range, it gets quite a bit higher for different schools. For instance, Gems American School is over 60k after kg2. It is one of the 'top' schools though (as in fees). Please make sure to have them include in your contract that there is no limit on school fees. Please also find out if there is a cut off. Tuition fees for your child needing to go to university is going to be over 60k most likely. 

Where will you be working? Most people try to decide on area based on the person who is working, then they try to narrow down schools that they wish to apply for. With six kids, even if two are not in school currently (are they going to be soon?), getting them all in one school will be pretty difficult. Will be important to pick a location that will have easy access to multiple schools on your radar. 

Once your son is 18 (think may be allowed while he is 18 though), you will no longer be able to sponsor him. He will need to be sponsored thru a university or get a job so he can be sponsored there. Girls are allowed to be sponsored by their family until they are married. 

With six kids, would choose a villa. You will get more space for the money.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> For high school, grades 10 - 12, you are looking at generally over 45,000$ That is lower range, it gets quite a bit higher for different schools. For instance, Gems American School is over 60k after kg2. It is one of the 'top' schools though (as in fees).


Just ot clarify Jynxgirl means 45,000 Dhs per annum and NOT 45,000 USD ($)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Villas are much better than apartments.

You have your own garden, usually your own pool, parking space a few metres from the road, you go to bed with the sound of crickets chirping and wake up to the sound of birds singing, you can make as much noise as you want.

If you're in an apartment, you have to deal with multi-story car parks, going round in circles deep underground until you get to your space that may or may not be taken by someone else, it's always a hassle for any visitors you have to get parked, you spend half your life standing about waiting for the lift, you have to put up with other people's bad manners and poor hygiene, it's often noisy.

Unless you're on a budget, there's no comparison.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Just ot clarify Jynxgirl means 45,000 Dhs per annum and NOT 45,000 USD ($)


Sorry  Thanks for correcting. I hit that $ just out of habit.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If your budget permits, I would suggest renting a villa. Besides, high rise towers in Dubai (at least the ones that I've visited) do not seem child-proof. Some towers in JBR had balconies on the 31st floor  with the railing only as high as the waist  or even lower . I just wouldn't risk it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> If your budget permits, I would suggest renting a villa. Besides, high rise towers in Dubai (at least the ones that I've visited) do not seem child-proof. Some towers in JBR had balconies on the 31st floor  with the railing only as high as the waist  or even lower . I just wouldn't risk it.


Both have their pros and cons - though with a big family, if you have the budget, I would think that villas make more sense. 

I love the apartment I am in (and it is child proof to the extent possible!) - villas would be too much of a pain in terms of managing for a small family like ours.


----------

